# How to tell if a vape is authentic?



## Walruigi (14/11/17)

Hi all, I'm new to this and looking to get a vape, I want to quit smoking cigs while im still young. Thinking about getting a Smok V8 secondhand if I can find a good deal.


----------



## stevie g (14/11/17)

Ask him to send you a picture of the authentication code on the box and use a qr scanner to check authenticity.

If there is no box then you need to do a face to face and put the device through it's paces.


----------



## Silver (14/11/17)

Walruigi said:


> Hi all, I'm new to this and looking to get a vape, I want to quit smoking cigs while im still young. Thinking about getting a Smok V8 secondhand if I can find a good deal.



Hi @Walruigi
Welcome to the forum and congrats on wanting to quit the cigs

If you look at the Classifieds here on the forum we do ask all sellers to clearly state whether an item is authentic or a clone.

Also, pay attention to the seller's join date here and number of posts. You will usually find that the longer standing members here that take part in the community are unlikely to sell a clone as an authentic. When in doubt, check with others. There is no easy way to tell if something is a fake just by looking at it. I would say if the price is too good to believe compared to other similar second hand products of the same condition then that _could _be a potential warning sign.

All the best and if you find something you like, feel free to ask here and maybe one of the forumites can advise you further


----------



## contrid (14/11/17)

Walruigi said:


> Hi all, I'm new to this and looking to get a vape, I want to quit smoking cigs while im still young. Thinking about getting a Smok V8 secondhand if I can find a good deal.



Like some people said above, the authentic vapes usually have a scratch authenticity code on it which you can then enter on the manufacturer's website to validate whether it is authentic or not. You can ask the retailer directly as well, if they are a good, moral retailer they will tell you if it's a clone or styled hardware piece.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Walruigi (15/11/17)

Okay thanks a lot guys, will be looking around and when I can find something I can afford I'll post back here 

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

